# Follow Up Circuit Board Pen Kits



## wolftat (May 19, 2009)

*5-28-09 All packages have been shipped at this point.*
*5-23-09 I have the kits sorted and packed up. They'll be at the post office on Tuesday and most of you will have them by the end of the week.*

I was notified that the kits will be shipping to me tomorrow. To be on the safe side, I will expect them to arrive on Monday and will start repacking them to ship to you. Thank you all for participating in this buy and for being so patient.


----------



## Monty (May 19, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I was notified that the kits will be shipping to me tomorrow. To be on the safe side, I will expect them to arrive on Monday and will start repacking them to ship to you. Thank you all for participating in this buy and for being so patient.


Don't think they will arrive Monday as Monday is a holiday.


----------



## wolftat (May 19, 2009)

DOHHHH Maybe Tuesday then.


----------



## johncrane (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Neil for keeping us up to date!


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2009)

I'm sure the post office will make an exception for something as important as Circuit Board blanks. Probably have a guy setting on the bench just for delivering those.

By the way Neil you just cursed yourself. now that your realized it is a three day weekend the kits will arrive on Saturday so you can spend all that relaxation time packing orders. 
I see it now, Neil at the family get together,
Grilling with one hand tossing packages into boxes with the other. Everyone watch your kits for signs of BBQ sauce.


----------



## Monty (May 20, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I'm sure the post office will make an exception for something as important as Circuit Board blanks. Probably have a guy setting on the bench just for delivering those.
> 
> By the way Neil you just cursed yourself. now that your realized it is a three day weekend the kits will arrive on Saturday so you can spend all that relaxation time packing orders.
> I see it now, Neil at the family get together,
> Grilling with one hand tossing packages into boxes with the other. Everyone watch your kits for signs of BBQ sauce.


Maybe he'll throw a rib in as an extra. Than everyone could make a bone pen also.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (May 20, 2009)

Daniel, you of all people know how the USPS makes exceptions for us....LOL If they come on Saturday, I would be very happy since I do happen to have some friends coming this weekend for a cookout and will gladly put them all to work sorting and packing. If they want to eat my food, they will have to work for it. :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (May 21, 2009)

It looks like the boxes came to my shop today while I was at work. They will be brought back to me tomorrow and someone will be there all day to receive them. I will start sorting and packing them and will get them all out hopefully by Wednesday. Bruce did a fantastic job of getting them sent to me quickly. Thank you Bruce.


----------



## bruce119 (May 21, 2009)

*Thanks for doing this Niel* 

*Those who partisipated can go to this link for more information*
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=851619#post851619​ 
*You are always wellcome to visit my site for more information also*
http://www.creativeinksbybruce.com/​ 
Thanks
Bruce


----------

